# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Invio telematico 31.07.07

## Marco3

Sono obbligati a spedire la dichiarazione entro il 31.07.07 in forma telematica i soggetti non titolari di partita iva.
I soci di società di persone? seguono la proroga, mi sembra.
I soci di società di capitali se la società non è trasparente?

----------


## Gontur

In merito c'&#232; un DPCM del 31/05/2007 che elenca le nuove scadenze per l'invio telematico delle dichiarazioni: http://www.agenziaentrate.gov.it/ilw...m_scadenze.pdf

----------


## marco.M

> Sono obbligati a spedire la dichiarazione entro il 31.07.07 in forma telematica i soggetti non titolari di partita iva.
> I soci di società di persone? seguono la proroga, mi sembra.
> I soci di società di capitali se la società non è trasparente?

  Entro il 31 luglio occorre inviare la dichiarazione delle persone fisiche non titolari di partita IVA. La dichiarazione dei redditi dei soci di società di persone deve essere inviata entro il 25 settembre (1 ottobre??). Cosa intendi per soci di società di capitali? Se vi è la trasparenza stesso regime per i soci di società di persone; se non vi è la trasparenza bisogna verificare le condizioni soggettive del singolo socio e se la società ha distribuito utili.
Un saluto

----------


## titilla76

Mi allaccio alla vostra discussione per fare solo una domanda retorica: si parla in continuazione di unificazione delle scadenze ............ ma quando pensano di dircelo ??? il giorno di ferragosto quando siamo tutti in spiaggia a fare i gavettoni?????????
scusate lo sfogo. 
Saluti a tutti noi poveretti ancora in ufficio................. :Frown:

----------


## flv

La mia risposta è in realtà un nuovo quesito o dubbio in merito: 
socio di srl ( senza partita iva ) senza dipendenti iscritto negli elenchi previdenziali; srl non trasparente, senza distribuzione di utili, ma con reddito fiscale pro quota che supera il minimale inps commercianti; il socio deve procedere al versamento inps percentuale a saldo 2006 e acconto 2007 attaverso il quadro R, ma non compila il quadro H ( perchè socio di srl ).
La società beneficia delle proroghe per l'invio telematico e il socio ?!
Se la società ha beneficiato delle proroghe dei versamenti per gli studi di settore al 09/08/2007 lo stesso vale per il socio nel caso specifico ?!
Il dubbio si pone perchè dal modello unico PF non si evince la partecipazione nella srl. 
Grazie, Flavio

----------


## danilo sciuto

La proroga è estesa a tutti i soci di società, trasparenti o meno.
La partecipazione si evince dal quadro O della società. 
ciao   

> La mia risposta è in realtà un nuovo quesito o dubbio in merito: 
> socio di srl ( senza partita iva ) senza dipendenti iscritto negli elenchi previdenziali; srl non trasparente, senza distribuzione di utili, ma con reddito fiscale pro quota che supera il minimale inps commercianti; il socio deve procedere al versamento inps percentuale a saldo 2006 e acconto 2007 attaverso il quadro R, ma non compila il quadro H ( perchè socio di srl ).
> La società beneficia delle proroghe per l'invio telematico e il socio ?!
> Se la società ha beneficiato delle proroghe dei versamenti per gli studi di settore al 09/08/2007 lo stesso vale per il socio nel caso specifico ?!
> Il dubbio si pone perchè dal modello unico PF non si evince la partecipazione nella srl. 
> Grazie, Flavio

----------


## flv

Grazie per la risposta, speriamo solo che i programmatori di sogei si ricorderanno di questi labirinti tecnocratici quando predisporrano i controlli automatizzati  per unico 2007. 
p.s.: dal modello unico "lunare" battezzato da Oscar Luigi Scalfaro, oggi anno 2007 siamo sbarcati su "Marte". 
Prossimo appuntamento Unico 2008 " Gioviano ". Peccato che questo Governo non vivrà abbastanza a lungo per scopire tutti i pianeti del sistema solare. 
Saluti e grazie, Flavio

----------


## en.77

chi ha cessato l'attività (lavoratore autonomo) nel corso del 2006 quando dovrebbe inviare l'unico?

----------


## swami

> chi ha cessato l'attività (lavoratore autonomo) nel corso del 2006 quando dovrebbe inviare l'unico?

  dichiarazione IVA separata entro il 31/07 il resto dell'Unico (!) settembre/ottobre ...

----------


## titilla76

> dichiarazione IVA separata entro il 31/07 il resto dell'Unico (!) settembre/ottobre ...

  Scusami, ma mi risulta che la dichiarazione IVA AUTONOMA segue la proroga e quindi va spedita a settembre....... Sbaglio??????????????

----------


## marco.M

> Scusami, ma mi risulta che la dichiarazione IVA AUTONOMA segue la proroga e quindi va spedita a settembre....... Sbaglio??????????????

  L'Iva autonoma segue la proroga, quindi va inviata a settembre. Curiosità:il lavoratore autonomo è ditta individuale? Se sì perche deve inviare l'Iva autonoma? Se è una società o ente soggetto ad Ires con periodo d'imposta non coincidente con l'anno solare allora Iva autonoma, altrimenti se ditta individuale modello Unico.
Un saluto

----------


## swami

> Curiosità:il lavoratore autonomo è ditta individuale? Se sì perche deve inviare l'Iva autonoma? Se è una società o ente soggetto ad Ires con periodo d'imposta non coincidente con l'anno solare allora Iva autonoma, altrimenti se ditta individuale modello Unico.
> Un saluto

  
...nn avevo letto "ditta individuale" che inviano l'unico completo di IVA  :Big Grin:  ... per il resto mistero ... il mio "dottore" ieri (a questo punto) si è inventato ke le società cessate nel corso del 2006 e con anno nn coincidente con anno solare dovevano spedire l'iva autonoma entro il 31/7 e così ho fatto  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 24ore

E allora anche la persona fisica titolare di reddito come collaboratore familiare di impresa usufruisce della proroga dell'invio telematico?

----------


## marco.M

> E allora anche la persona fisica titolare di reddito come collaboratore familiare di impresa usufruisce della proroga dell'invio telematico?

  Secondo me se l'impresa è soggetta a studi di settore la collaboratrice familiare invia la dichiarazione a settembre. 
Per Swami: ccome avete fatto a spedire l'iva autonoma per una ditta individuale? Entratel non vi ha segnalato alcuna anomalia?

----------


## swami

> Secondo me se l'impresa &#232; soggetta a studi di settore la collaboratrice familiare invia la dichiarazione a settembre. 
> Per Swami: ccome avete fatto a spedire l'iva autonoma per una ditta individuale? Entratel non vi ha segnalato alcuna anomalia?

  
... no, parlavo solo delle societ&#224; di persone ... cmq le ho solo inviate abbondantemente prim del termine vero? nn &#232; un danno averle spedite separate? :-o

----------


## marco.M

> ... no, parlavo solo delle società di persone ... cmq le ho solo inviate abbondantemente prim del termine vero? nn è un danno averle spedite separate? :-o

  Se mi parli di società hai solo anticipato i termini, quindi nessun problema
Un saluto

----------


## en.77

Grazie a tutti per le risposte.

----------


## ivanajol

e  per: 
-  i soci di societa' che si sono sciolte o cessate nel 2006 per cui presentano il quadro  H , ma la societa' non esiste più? 
- i soci di societa' che hanno ceduto le proprie quote nel 2006 e non presentano quadro H (ma avranno evidentemente compilato il quadro T per eventuale capital gain)? 
grazie.....e speriamo di finire presto questo capitolo "Inferno" tratto dalla " divina commedia....." :Mad:

----------


## Speedy

> e  per:
> -  i soci di societa' che si sono sciolte o cessate nel 2006 per cui presentano il quadro  H , ma la societa' non esiste più?
> - i soci di societa' che hanno ceduto le proprie quote nel 2006 e non presentano quadro H (ma avranno evidentemente compilato il quadro T per eventuale capital gain)?
> grazie.....e speriamo di finire presto questo capitolo "Inferno" tratto dalla " divina commedia....."

  1- Le persone fisiche che dichiarano redditi di partecipazione presentano il modello unico entro il 25.9.2007 (forse 1.10.2007) come previsto dal provvedimento ade del 31.5.2007, anche se la società è cessata
2- Le persone fisiche che non dichiarano redditi di partecipazione devono, secondo me, presentare il modello unico entro il 31 luglio 2007 
Ciao

----------


## marco.M

> 1- Le persone fisiche che dichiarano redditi di partecipazione presentano il modello unico entro il 25.9.2007 (forse 1.10.2007) come previsto dal provvedimento ade del 31.5.2007, anche se la società è cessata
> 2- Le persone fisiche che non dichiarano redditi di partecipazione devono, secondo me, presentare il modello unico entro il 31 luglio 2007 
> Ciao

  Concordo con Speedy; entro domani vanno inviate solo le dichiarazione delle persone fisiche non titolari di partita iva, non titolari di redditi da partecipazione. Tutte le altre dichiarazione, invece, vanno inviate a Settembre.
Un saluto

----------


## seta

> 1- Le persone fisiche che dichiarano redditi di partecipazione presentano il modello unico entro il 25.9.2007 (forse 1.10.2007) come previsto dal provvedimento ade del 31.5.2007, anche se la società è cessata
> 2- Le persone fisiche che non dichiarano redditi di partecipazione devono, secondo me, presentare il modello unico entro il 31 luglio 2007 
> Ciao

  Concordo con te.
Un solo dubbio parli di scadenza al 25/9 ma nel sito de "il sole 24 ore" viene già riportata la proroga al 01/10/07 come già confermata   :Confused:

----------


## Speedy

> Concordo con te.
> Un solo dubbio parli di scadenza al 25/9 ma nel sito de "il sole 24 ore" viene già riportata la proroga al 01/10/07 come già confermata

  Fino a quando non leggo i dati di pubblicazione in g.u. ci vado cauto  :Smile:   
Ciao

----------

